# A Gift of Time [merged]



## Dean (May 17, 2010)

I see the week 53 units went up for rent, I got my email this morning.  All resorts seemed represented so far so I assume this is the first round.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 17, 2010)

Are there restrictions on the weeks? Can they be deposited with II? Locked-off? 

I recall last time I purchased a week it couldn't be locked-off, but it could be deposited with II.


----------



## Dean (May 17, 2010)

LAX Mom said:


> Are there restrictions on the weeks? Can they be deposited with II? Locked-off?
> 
> I recall last time I purchased a week it couldn't be locked-off, but it could be deposited with II.


Here are the restrictions.


> Please note that Gift of Time reservations are subject to the following rules:
> 
> Holiday Occupancy Fee is non-refundable
> No cancellations are allowed
> ...


If you wanted a lockoff for trading purposes, likely better to just get cheaper weeks for trading.


----------



## pwrshift (May 17, 2010)

Wow ... the prices seem high, but maybe I've been a little out of touch at what MF costs now at some of the resorts, assuming that's what those prices are.  Frenchman's Cove at $1650-$1950 for a week!!   Even off season Manor Club at $950 - no thanks.  When Gift of Time started there was a lot of controversy but the prices were lower than annual MF -- these seem higher.

Brian


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 17, 2010)

I just secured a few weeks for some friends. 2BDRM OF Maui Marriott for $1750 for New Year's is an awesome deal.


----------



## Michigan Czar (May 17, 2010)

I haven't received an email yet, could someone please post the properties and pricing? I assume this is for December 31, 2010?


----------



## LAX Mom (May 17, 2010)

In the past I've purchased NCV for $850 and I think I also got some MDS weeks for around that price. Even though I couldn't lock them off they had great trading power.


----------



## Retired TSO (May 17, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I just secured a few weeks for some friends. 2BDRM OF Maui Marriott for $1750 for New Year's is an awesome deal.



I was thinking of doing the same for a friend. The marriott rep. said that it is ONLY for owner's personal use. She did sound a bit unsure so I will call again.
Did you book in friend's name or in your name and will add their names to it?


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 17, 2010)

Retired TSO said:


> I was thinking of doing the same for a friend. The marriott rep. said that it is ONLY for owner's personal use. She did sound a bit unsure so I will call again.
> Did you book in friend's name or in your name and will add their names to it?


The T&Cs are listed in this thread. There are no restrictions to put in friend's name. I secured a third week for my family as well, with the understanding if we can't go I will rent it. I see no restrictions in having the option in doing so.


----------



## Retired TSO (May 17, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> The T&Cs are listed in this thread. There are no restrictions to put in friend's name. I secured a third week for my family as well, with the understanding if we can't go I will rent it. I see no restrictions in having the option in doing so.


I had seen the T&C but had decided to call just to be 100% sure and when the agent at the other end put me on hold to check and came back and said "only for personal use of the owner", it put some doubt in my mind. 
It is a GREAT deal and I am thinking of picking up a few weeks for my self. Being retired has its advantages


----------



## icydog (May 17, 2010)

*Please send it to me.. Thank you.*

I didn't get my email. Can someone forward the gift of time email to me please? Thank you. icydog@comcast.net


----------



## Stefa (May 17, 2010)

icydog said:


> I didn't get my email. Can someone forward the gift of time email to me please? Thank you. icydog@comcast.net



I would also like to receive the email/offer, but Marriott may be limiting the initial offer to certain owners.  They may open it up to the rest of us at a later date.   At least that is what has happened in the past.  By the time I received the offer, the best weeks were already gone.


----------



## rickxylon (May 17, 2010)

I haven't heard of this before. Would someone please describe it and how it works?

Thanks


----------



## AceValenta (May 17, 2010)

Can you please send me an PM too. Thanks!


----------



## MikeZ (May 17, 2010)

I hope there are weeks available by the time the e-mail comes my way, too!

I called MVCI about an hour ago to ask about the status of MY e-mail for the Gift of Time, mainly because of this thread.  I was told by the rep that he had no information on the Gift of Time, that it was handled by another department and that was all he was "trained to tell me."  

When I asked for the person who WAS trained to respond, he said that no one was!  That's when I asked for the supervisor.  After 10 minutes on hold, he came back and said that the first wave of e-mails were sent today and they were sent based on number of weeks owned (fair enough).  He asked if I still wanted the supervisor, I said yes just to see what she had to say!

The supervisor confirmed for me that the e-mail for all owners with 4 or more weeks went out today.  I told her that I only have 3 weeks, and I was concerned with not being able to have the same benefits as friends of the owners with 4 weeks who had access to this special.  She assured me that was not allowed (we know different) and said that the 3 week owners would get their offer later this week, the 2 week owners sometime next week and lastly, the single week owners...

I have no problem with the 4+ owners getting a jump.  They have paid the freight!  But please leave a few weeks for us!


----------



## californiagirl (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Mike for doing the legwork on this.  Last time this offer was available we booked the cheapest week and traded it for FC.  Confirmed with Marriott that this was allowed prior to the purchase.  We are 3 week owners so I will await the email later this week.


----------



## Dave M (May 17, 2010)

rickxylon said:


> I haven't heard of this before. Would someone please describe it and how it works?


Marriott resorts have a 53rd week in some years and this is one of those years. Marriott owns those extra weeks and usually makes them (or substitute weeks, usually earlier in December) available to Marriott owners for a fee that historically has been about the same as or less than annual maintenance fees. It appears that the cost is higher this year. Those owners who own multiple weeks and/or make numerous referrals are generally given first opportunity to purchase the use of such weeks under some secret invitation priority methodology that we haven't been able to figure out. 

Thus, unless the priority has changed this year, there is no point in calling Marriott to ask. If and when you are eligible, you'll get an invitation.

In the past those "Gift of Time" weeks could be used or rented or exchanged through II.


----------



## kmij (May 17, 2010)

*gift ot time*

what is the time frame for booking and using the gift of time weeks??  are they good for two years or do they have to be used in 2011??

thank you!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 17, 2010)

They really are a great perk of ownership. To get a 2BDRM OF for New Year's at the Maui Marriott for $1750 is pretty awesome. 

Its forcing me to put a trip together for my family. My sister and husband are going to come and split the cost with us. That's $875 for a week for my family OF Maui. I'll have to work on FF seats which because of avail will probably mean coach but it won't cost us anything. I can get away with approx $2000- $2500, for the whole trip. I have plenty of vacation time to use up and this is too good to pass up. At least for me.


----------



## Dave M (May 17, 2010)

kmij said:


> what is the time frame for booking and using the gift of time weeks??  are they good for two years or do they have to be used in 2011?


If you buy a Gift of Time week from Marriott, you are buying the use of a specific 2010 week at a specific resort - usually the last week of 2010 or some other late 2010 week as designated by Marriott. Thus, you must use that specific week (or make some other use of it as described above) or lose it.


----------



## suenmike32 (May 17, 2010)

I own 4 ....and received no invite yet.
I've purchased them previously...but always seem to get the invite late.
I wonder if its because we are re-sale owners?
Mike


----------



## dioxide45 (May 17, 2010)

suenmike32 said:


> I own 4 ....and received no invite yet.
> I've purchased them previously...but always seem to get the invite late.
> I wonder if its because we are re-sale owners?
> Mike



I think the "R" does come in to play on this. I can understand that. They want to reward those that provided them their bread and butter. We are resale owners and also haven't receive an invitation. My feelings are not hurt.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 17, 2010)

Hooray for MVCI..

Every business has to "take care" of the HIGH END customer.  It makes perfect sense for them to throw the biggest "bone" to their best customers.  I am a 3.5 week owner and will wait my turn.  

The supervisor should have proudly stated this discount is first being offered to our "primo" customers!!! instead of some self serving half truths!!!!

Every business with "half a brain" should do this...


----------



## Dean (May 17, 2010)

I heard recently that the last time for this they started at those with 10 weeks, the those with 5 and moved down from there.  Don't know if this is the first round or there were other rounds before for those with more weeks, I own 9 weeks currently with one being EOY.


----------



## Retired TSO (May 17, 2010)

Dean said:


> I heard recently that the last time for this they started at those with 10 weeks, the those with 5 and moved down from there.  Don't know if this is the first round or there were other rounds before for those with more weeks, I own 9 weeks currently with one being EOY.



I own 3 weeks and also got my email this morning...


----------



## jimf41 (May 17, 2010)

Seven Weeks, all developer, no offer yet.


----------



## sparty (May 18, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I just secured a few weeks for some friends. 2BDRM OF Maui Marriott for $1750 for New Year's is an awesome deal.



I wonder how that works, I have a  very early exchange req using Platinum OS at Barony (rents for +$2k) for a Maui 2 bdrm New Year week that is still pending. Also put in the highest demand week at Cypress for same week. Nothing yet. 

Maybe I will call Marriott/II tomorrow..


----------



## Quimby4 (May 18, 2010)

I got the email last year from Marriott....addressed to the wrong people but sent to my email address...wierd.

Is there a promo code that you can use online to book?
Could someone PM me the code?
Thanks!


----------



## puckmanfl (May 18, 2010)

good morning Sparty...

The " Gift of Time " inventory is "unsold" MVCI inventory that they have thru a quirk of the calendar. Every 4-5 years there is an unsold week 53.  MVCI has chosen NOT to deposit these in II, but to make them available to owners at "cost" , near maintenance fees...

II inventory comes from owners such as ourselves that deposit units to trade.  Sometimes MVCI will put their inventory in II, sometimes  they will give it to II for Getaways and sometimes offer us primo weeks at cost... This explains why these weeks are not available thru II

If you pic up one of these weeks, then subtract the II exchange fee for the same week ( as you nolonger need it) it is a good deal...

Tough to "knock" MVCI on this one!!!


----------



## m61376 (May 18, 2010)

Were they actually offering New Year's week? I thought it was usually right before or after the holidays. How does that work with resorts that sold Plat. Plus weeks?


----------



## jimf41 (May 18, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> Seven Weeks, all developer, no offer yet.



Just received it in today's email.


----------



## sparty (May 18, 2010)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning Sparty...
> 
> The " Gift of Time " inventory is "unsold" MVCI inventory that they have thru a quirk of the calendar. Every 4-5 years there is an unsold week 53.  MVCI has chosen NOT to deposit these in II, but to make them available to owners at "cost" , near maintenance fees...
> 
> ...



53rd weeks have always been gimicky.  It's obvious Marriott's decision to not deposit to II is because they would rather raise revenue by selling them to the home resort owners. It's an easy way for Marriott to raise revenue. The 53rd week is only available to owners at their home resort.  The offer of gift of time is to sell/gift a holiday week only at the owners home resort.  If you don't own at Maui's Ocean club, you can't buy the 53rd gift of time offer at Maui's ocean club.  If it's true owners can give to friends, that is even worse. 

Marriott has  made a statement by not depositing 53rd weeks with II, allowing long pending exchange requests to get filled,  or providing an equivalent means for  Marriott owners to be  able to purchase 53rd weeks at any Marriott that has a 53rd week available. Revenue comes first, Marriott owner customer satisfaction and appreciation in  internal trading comes last.   

So do you really want to buy Marriott with a weakened internal trade system?


----------



## SueDonJ (May 18, 2010)

I got the email today, we own 3 weeks.

Sparty, we can reserve at resorts where we don't own.  From a link in the email you're directed to a special Gift of Time my-vacationclub.com page, there you'll find a drop-down menu of all available resorts, you click on whichever resort(s) and each available unit type shows with the check-in date and options to either "Exchange" or "Occupy."

I looked at our resorts, rates are about $150-$200 less than m/f.  Plus I looked at some check-in dates - seems to be a mix of 12/17, 12/24 and 12/31.

I don't know if I'd call this "gimmicky" - some of these could make for a very nice vacation as well as good traders.  It doesn't bother me at all if Marriott makes a little money on these deals - at least they're making the units available to owners and the prices are still much better than even discounted cash rental rates.  Plus these are an awful lot of weeks to do as a bulk banking with II when you figure that for each resort it's one week's worth of every available unit.  I'd guess that any bulk banking will be made after owners have had an opportunity to take advantage of the offer.

Hmmmm.  What to do, what to do ...


----------



## rickxylon (May 18, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> I got the email today, we own 3 weeks.
> 
> Sparty, we can reserve at resorts where we don't own.  From a link in the email you're directed to a special Gift of Time my-vacationclub.com page, there you'll find a drop-down menu of all available resorts, you click on whichever resort(s) and each available unit type shows with the check-in date and options to either "Exchange" or "Occupy."
> 
> ...



It also looks like we get an AC if we do an immediate exchange!


----------



## SueDonJ (May 18, 2010)

Quimby4 said:


> I got the email last year from Marriott....addressed to the wrong people but sent to my email address...wierd.
> 
> Is there a promo code that you can use online to book?
> Could someone PM me the code?
> Thanks!



There isn't a code.  The email contains a direct link where you sign in to the Gift of Time page at your my-vacationclub.com account.  I'd guess that what others have said is true - it's a targeted, staggered offer and not accessible without the email.

{edited to add} I just experimented with adding the linked page to my bookmarks and trying to access it without linking through the email.  I put in my password and the page wouldn't load completely even after ten minutes, the little circle thing just kept turning and the list of resorts never came up.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 18, 2010)

rickxylon said:


> It also looks like we get an AC if we do an immediate exchange!



Oh good gravy!  I swear, sometimes I think there should be a 12-step program for MVCI owners.  I can never resist a Kohl's coupon/clearance sale either.  :hysterical:


----------



## Retired TSO (May 18, 2010)

rickxylon said:


> It also looks like we get an AC if we do an immediate exchange!



I was told by II that the 'deposits' to II for these units do NOT get an AC becuase we need a code which is sent by II to owners to include during depositing to qualify for an AC...
I notice that you used the term 'immediate exchange' and not a 'deposit'. Could you please eloborate!! Thanks...


----------



## rickxylon (May 18, 2010)

Retired TSO said:


> I was told by II that the 'deposits' to II for these units do NOT get an AC becuase we need a code which is sent by II to owners to include during depositing to qualify for an AC...
> I notice that you used the term 'immediate exchange' and not a 'deposit'. Could you please eloborate!! Thanks...



That's one of 2 options that show for me. The other is "occupy". When I select "exchange" it askes if I was solicited by II for a deposit to enter the code. That would get me the AC.


----------



## puckmanfl (May 18, 2010)

good afternoon...

Sparty,

I am going to have to respectfully disagree with you on this one!!! I can be as cynical as the next one towards the "mother company", but I don't think they are "in the wrong on this one".  I believe it is a fair attempt to provide some "coin" for them while giving owners a fair price at some otherwise unavailable holiday inventory...


----------



## SueDonJ (May 18, 2010)

I can understand Sparty not being thrilled with this - s/he has a request in for one of the exact weeks that's available here but not yet in II.  That would be frustrating!

On the plus side, since this is a Week 53 year there may be more exchange availability for the date - from owners who deposit and from this inventory.  Sparty, I hope all this excess inventory works in your favor, and that Marriott does do an II bulk banking within a reasonable time.  I can't imagine that the Gift of Time prices will mean that owners will scoop them up and immediately deposit them - that's a pretty high price for an exchange.  Maybe that means they're more likely to be bulk-banked if not occupied by owners?


----------



## Quimby4 (May 18, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> I can understand Sparty not being thrilled with this - s/he has a request in for one of the exact weeks that's available here but not yet in II.  That would be frustrating!
> 
> On the plus side, since this is a Week 53 year there may be more exchange availability for the date - from owners who deposit and from this inventory.  Sparty, I hope all this excess inventory works in your favor, and that Marriott does do an II bulk banking within a reasonable time.  I can't imagine that the Gift of Time prices will mean that owners will scoop them up and immediately deposit them - that's a pretty high price for an exchange.  Maybe that means they're more likely to be bulk-banked if not occupied by owners?



Hi SueDon,
What sort of prices are you seeing in Hawaii and NCV?
I called MVCI and they said it was a targeted email and they couldn't give out the link, but another MVCI who got the email could make a reservation for you in your name...hmm...

Is anyone a Resale owner that got an email or all developer?

Thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ (May 18, 2010)

Quimby4 said:


> Hi SueDon,
> What sort of prices are you seeing in Hawaii and NCV?
> I called MVCI and they said it was a targeted email and they couldn't give out the link, but another MVCI who got the email could make a reservation for you in your name...hmm...
> 
> ...



Ours are developer weeks ...

I'm not all that comfortable with listing individual resorts and prices here in the thread, seeing that it's a targeted offer.  But check your pm in a bit.


----------



## isisdave (May 18, 2010)

Quimby4 said:


> Hi SueDon,
> What sort of prices are you seeing in Hawaii and NCV?
> I called MVCI and they said it was a targeted email and they couldn't give out the link, but another MVCI who got the email could make a reservation for you in your name...hmm...
> 
> ...



I wonder if you get a better offer at places you own, or if that doesn't matter.

I'm seeing $950 for NCV (12/31) (we own 2 gold developer weeks there). This is about the same as MF+taxes, which are separate.

Waiohai: $1400 island view, $1500 ocean view (we own 1 developer week there) (12/24) and you can pick whether you want Hale 1-3 or 4-8. This is a little below MF.

We don't own any of these:

KoOlina:  $1600 iv 2br/$1700 ov 2br/$1850 3br ov (12/17)

Kauai BC: five choices, $1450-1800 (12/31)

Maui: Seven choices, $1450-1750 (12/31)

Aruba's a little less than Hawaii. S.Cal deserts are about $1000.  Orlando $850-1050.


----------



## Latravel (May 18, 2010)

We got the offer.  We have 4 weeks all developer.  The dates were check in Dec 17 and some dates covered new years.  Not bad.


----------



## Dean (May 18, 2010)

sparty said:


> 53rd weeks have always been gimicky.  It's obvious Marriott's decision to not deposit to II is because they would rather raise revenue by selling them to the home resort owners. It's an easy way for Marriott to raise revenue. The 53rd week is only available to owners at their home resort.  The offer of gift of time is to sell/gift a holiday week only at the owners home resort.  If you don't own at Maui's Ocean club, you can't buy the 53rd gift of time offer at Maui's ocean club.  If it's true owners can give to friends, that is even worse.
> 
> Marriott has  made a statement by not depositing 53rd weeks with II, allowing long pending exchange requests to get filled,  or providing an equivalent means for  Marriott owners to be  able to purchase 53rd weeks at any Marriott that has a 53rd week available. Revenue comes first, Marriott owner customer satisfaction and appreciation in  internal trading comes last.
> 
> So do you really want to buy Marriott with a weakened internal trade system?


I believe early one ONE round Marriott may have restricted the extra week to owners at a given resort but certainly not in some time.  These weeks are open to owners at any resort but not necessarily everyone.  I also suspect that one has to have bought developer to be included early but am not certain.  They own the weeks and can do what they want with them and if they can get revenue, that's what they should do.  These are not resort owned weeks and there is no obligation, implied or otherwise, that these weeks be used for the benefit of the owners.  At one time they opened it up for anyone to call and at the price of the maint fee for the given resort.


----------



## thinze3 (May 19, 2010)

For those buying weeks and depositing, make sure you add _BONUSWEEK_ in the field below the statement that says, "If you have been solicited from II to receive a bonus week please enter the code in the field below."


P.S. - Here's the link.
https://www.my-vacationclub.com/week53res.jsp


OK - I have revised the link. It appears to work just fine.
.


----------



## Quimby4 (May 19, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> For those buying weeks and depositing, make sure you add _BONUSWEEK_ in the field below the statement that says, "If you have been solicited from II to receive a bonus week please enter the code in the field below."
> 
> 
> P.S. - Here's the link.
> ...


Thank you!! 
I'm still not sure if this is a good deal for me...Plus the cost of the trade fee...
Sometimes Getaways are cheaper...hmmm...Do I need another week to trade?
St. Thomas is looking good for Christmas, but at $1650??


----------



## SueDonJ (May 19, 2010)

Quimby, did the page load completely for you through Terry's link?  I tried it and the same thing happened as yesterday when I tried to access it as a saved bookmark - the page never loaded completely.


----------



## Quimby4 (May 19, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Quimby, did the page load completely for you through Terry's link?  I tried it and the same thing happened as yesterday when I tried to access it as a saved bookmark - the page never loaded completely.



What I did was, log onto my MVCI page, keep the window open. Then click on the Terry's link in a different window.  Worked, showed all my MVCI info. on the page.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 19, 2010)

Well lookie there, it worked!  I never would have thought of that ...


----------



## thinze3 (May 19, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Well lookie there, it worked!  I never would have thought of that ...



The revised link will ask you to log in and then go to the week 53 page.


----------



## mjkkb2 (May 19, 2010)

A quick qestion.
If one books a gift of time,  Can one deposit it to II as a lock off and get 2 weeks exchange ( assuming one books at a resort that has lockoff units (ie ocean pointe)?

thanks


----------



## SueDonJ (May 19, 2010)

mjkkb2 said:


> A quick qestion.
> If one books a gift of time,  Can one deposit it to II as a lock off and get 2 weeks exchange ( assuming one books at a resort that has lockoff units (ie ocean pointe)?
> 
> thanks



From this and other posts in the thread:

"Gift of Time reservations cannot be split or locked-off into separate units."


----------



## thinze3 (May 19, 2010)

There are additional restrictions stated in the email.



> Please note: This is an extra week available for occupancy, over and above the week(s) you own. You may reserve multiple villas if you’d like (pending availability). All maintenance fees must be current in order to take advantage of this offer. Reservations cannot be canceled, changed, listed for rent, split, locked-off into separate units, or traded for Marriott Rewards® points. Please note this offer is based on availability.



Does "listed for rent" coincide with the other statement about being placed into Marriott's rental program, or is it in addition to the other statement


----------



## Retired TSO (May 19, 2010)

Terry, I own a PLAT week at Aruba Surf club and got a solicitation from II and when deposited, I DID get a bonus week.
If I buy a Hawaii week (I do not own there) through the week 53 offer (which I received from Marriott) and want to deposit it, where will I get the code to enter!! 
Will this work ONLY if you get a week 53 at one of your home resorts or even at a different resort where you do not own one?
Thanks in advance, Mukesh




thinze3 said:


> For those buying weeks and depositing, make sure you add _BONUSWEEK_ in the field below the statement that says, "If you have been solicited from II to receive a bonus week please enter the code in the field below."
> 
> 
> P.S. - Here's the link.
> ...


----------



## SueDonJ (May 19, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> There are additional restrictions stated in the email.
> 
> 
> 
> Does "listed for rent" coincide with the other statement about being placed into Marriott's rental program, or is it in addition to the other statement



I noticed that, too.  Maybe it's something that needs to be asked directly before making the reservation?


----------



## Quimby4 (May 19, 2010)

Ok, I need some help here.

Here are my thoughts...

Purchase NCV for $900, deposit to II, hopefully get a bonus week.
Then request MFC or MMO (St. Thomas or Maui) for 12/17/10, hoping people will be depositing the weeks they purchase.

Do you think NCV 12/31/10 check in is strong enough to pull STT or Maui?

I already have my DSV II with a pending request for those dates, but if I get matched I want to have another Marriott week to trade in 2011.  I own with my brother so we take EOY.

Would another, low cost week be a better trader?

ThX!


----------



## JimIg23 (May 19, 2010)

I just tried it and they ask for an II promotion code for the NCV deposit.  Is there one out there?


----------



## m61376 (May 19, 2010)

wow- if you had the time- you could book a 3 weeks Hawaiian trip from Dec. 17th through Jan. 6. What an opportunity!


----------



## ricki999 (May 19, 2010)

JimIg23 said:


> I just tried it and they ask for an II promotion code for the NCV deposit.  Is there one out there?



I didn't get a bonus week and was told by II there are no bonus AC's for week 53 deposits at NCV.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 19, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> There are additional restrictions stated in the email.
> 
> 
> 
> Does "listed for rent" coincide with the other statement about being placed into Marriott's rental program, or is it in addition to the other statement



That reference to "not listed for rent" refers to the Marriott rental program. I confirmed this before I purchased anything, and in fact have already put one week in another's name.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 19, 2010)

Quimby4 said:


> Purchase NCV for $900, deposit to II, hopefully get a bonus week.
> Then request MFC or MMO (St. Thomas or Maui) for 12/17/10, hoping people will be depositing the weeks they purchase.
> 
> Do you think NCV 12/31/10 check in is strong enough to pull STT or Maui?



When I checked NCV was $950, do you see a different price?

I don't think you'll get a bonus week unless you purchase the "gift of time" at a resort that you own, you've been offered a bonus week and the offer includes these Dec. 2010 weeks.

If II can see that you don't own this resort they won't give you a bonus week. (At least I was told that's the official policy). Problem is you won't find out until you purchase the week, deposit it and wait for the bonus week to show up.

I don't know if NCV will have enough trade power to get MFC or MMO on 12/17/10. I would think if people want a week to trade they would purchase a less expensive week. They would be willing to pay the higher price for Maui (or other Hawaii, MFC weeks) if they intend to use it themselves.


----------



## MabelP (May 19, 2010)

*A Gift of Time*

Has anyone received a Bonus Week when they deposited their 53rd week?
Sue


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 19, 2010)

Anyone else having trouble getting into the Gift of Time? I was in earlier but now its just loading.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 19, 2010)

What about Marriott Rewards points. I haven't seen any restrictions that stated you wouldn't get points. That would be an added bonus.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 19, 2010)

In looking at the resort calendars, at some resorts where there is a week 53, Marriott owns the rights to that week. At some others, Marriott actually owns the rights to week 51. This is why people are seeing some with check in dates around 12/17. I think Harbour Lake is one resort where Marriott has rights to week 51 when there are 53 weeks in the calendar.


----------



## jimf41 (May 19, 2010)

I had that problem this morning but closed the browser a few times and it finally loaded.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 19, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> What about Marriott Rewards points. I haven't seen any restrictions that stated you wouldn't get points. That would be an added bonus.



Are you asking about points for using your MR VISA? Depends on how the charge is listed. If it's a charge to Marriott then the black MR VISA should give you 5 points per dollars. However it seems like last time I bought these you didn't get the 5 points per dollar. I think there was an exclusion listed in the terms & conditions.

LOL, tell me I'll get extra Marriott points and I'll buy several weeks. Don't need them but I have a hard time resisting MR points.


----------



## Dean (May 19, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> What about Marriott Rewards points. I haven't seen any restrictions that stated you wouldn't get points. That would be an added bonus.


Look at post #3 above.  I suspect you would get points if you used the CC for the purchase price.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 19, 2010)

Dean said:


> Look at post #3 above.  I suspect you would get points if you used the CC for the purchase price.



I think you would earn points if you bought with the Marriott Visa. How many may be in question. I don't think you would earn the normal 10 points per dollar like you would when staying at a Marriott hotel on cash. You also can't exchange it back for reward points like you can with your actual owned week. You shoudl get points for any incidentals put on your room during your stay.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 19, 2010)

Gift of Time inventory is definitely running out. I was just considering Waiohai for a friend and there is nothing left. That resort had the best week avail 12/24 - 12/31


----------



## scrapngen (May 19, 2010)

Waiohai was gone when I looked at noon...


----------



## Quimby4 (May 20, 2010)

LAX Mom said:


> When I checked NCV was $950, do you see a different price?
> 
> I don't think you'll get a bonus week unless you purchase the "gift of time" at a resort that you own, you've been offered a bonus week and the offer includes these Dec. 2010 weeks.
> 
> ...



$950, you're right.
I think I am going to pass on this whole deal.  As interesting as it seems, I must ask myself, do I really need another week to trade....maybe not today.
I wonder how many people are going to turn around and rent some of these prime weeks for some extra $$...


----------



## californiagirl (May 20, 2010)

I see 4 different choices for Waiohai for 12/24.


----------



## Quimby4 (May 20, 2010)

californiagirl said:


> I see 4 different choices for Waiohai for 12/24.



Not available when you click through further.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 20, 2010)

Quimby4 said:


> I wonder how many people are going to turn around and rent some of these prime weeks for some extra $$...



I have to admit to already doing it. I did it the last time they offered these weeks as well. If its not against the rules I'm going to do what I can to maximize the value of my TS investment. 

I know some take exception to someone doing this, and I'm sorry they feel that way, but if its within the rules, I'm going to do it to extract the most value from my ownership.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 20, 2010)

Quimby4 said:


> $950, you're right.
> I think I am going to pass on this whole deal.  As interesting as it seems, I must ask myself, do I really need another week to trade....maybe not today.
> I wonder how many people are going to turn around and rent some of these prime weeks for some extra $$...



I also was tempted but I'm going to pass.

If Marriott allows you to rent these weeks then I have no problem with people using these for rental inventory. They are playing by the rules and it's available to anyone who wants to risk getting stuck with a week they can't rent. If that happens you could always deposit the week with II so it's not too big a risk.


----------



## scrapngen (May 20, 2010)

*some newbie questions here...*

So first of all, thank you for posting about this opportunity!  I only :rofl: own two developer weeks so have not received an invitation to this yet. However, was able to view -and purchase- using the link above. 

My main reason for purchase was as traders, because I already own PP week 51, 52 to use. I used the chat function to verify that I was eligible, and to see what the difference was in choosing OCCUPY vs. EXCHANGE - other than the obvious. (whether there was some cost savings etc in choosing exchange right away) Was told I could choose to exchange later, no fee difference. 

Here are some of my questions:

I'm hoping that by choosing OCCUPY, even though I intend to trade, I get the benefit of using request first through II. Otherwise it seems that I'd automatically be in the "deposit first" category. Does this sound right?

Oh, and also do I need to get a reservation number to add these weeks to II's potential list? (like how my other weeks show up so I can search even tho I haven't deposited them?)

Secondly, people seem to agree that there are no AC's available for these unless you have home resort. Yes? Anyone have any differing experience - say, using the BONUSWEEK code as described above??

third, I seem to remember recently seeing something about getting a second week through II that's called XYZ?? Anyone know about this? Is my memory faulty here, or should I post this particular question on the exchange board?

Thanks again!! I am hoping to understand how II works now - because we don't intend to trade our purchased weeks for several years, but now we can take some extra trips...


----------



## Dean (May 20, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> So first of all, thank you for posting about this opportunity!  I only :rofl: own two developer weeks so have not received an invitation to this yet. However, was able to view -and purchase- using the link above.
> 
> My main reason for purchase was as traders, because I already own PP week 51, 52 to use. I used the chat function to verify that I was eligible, and to see what the difference was in choosing OCCUPY vs. EXCHANGE - other than the obvious. (whether there was some cost savings etc in choosing exchange right away) Was told I could choose to exchange later, no fee difference.
> 
> ...


I don't recall what people's experiences were before on this subject but in order to exchange it you'll have to add that resort to your II account if it's not already.  They will charge $39 to do so or they will waive the fee if you extend a year.  I suspect this would be avoided if you chose the exchange option on purchase but an not certain.


----------



## mpizza (May 20, 2010)

How's this for a GOT strategy:  I would like to trade into Hawaii in Spring of 2012.  Since these units are available to trade thru December of 2012,  if I purchase an Hawaii GOT week, theoritically I should have home resort priority for trading back.

Let me know if my thinking is on track.

Thanks!

Maria


----------



## dioxide45 (May 20, 2010)

We just got the gift of time offer. No developer weeks owned.

In order to deposit these, do you need to know upfront? It would seem that you couldn't deposit any of these online at II since you aren't booking your home resort. Even if it is your home resort, you may no longer have the option to deposit a 2010 week online, so it would require a call to II. Will II even take your week directly, they won't show that you own at that resort, would they want you to pay the fee to add a resort to your II account?


----------



## dms1709 (May 20, 2010)

*Which resort*

I am looking to purchase one of the weeks, for exchanging.    Which resort would pull a summer week in Hilton Head (I realize I am asking for an educated guess) at a reasonable cost.    I split my owned units, which makes it difficult, if not impossible to pull a resort that only has two bedrooms.\

Thanks

Donna


----------



## camachinist (May 20, 2010)

Last time I did GOT, at MGC, I deposited it with SFX as an experiment. It did work.

Just got the e-mail early this morning. Own two developer weeks. Hmm....

The price for NCV is about the same as my MF's and gold week property taxes.


----------



## AMJ (May 20, 2010)

I also discovered my GOT email this morning. I own 2 developer weeks and 2 resale ones.


----------



## m61376 (May 20, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Gift of Time inventory is definitely running out. I was just considering Waiohai for a friend and there is nothing left. That resort had the best week avail 12/24 - 12/31


That one really surprised me. How wasn't that considered a Plat. Plus week, or is Waiohai all Plat. and no Plat. Plus?

I was also going to see if a friend wanted that this morning, since she still has kids in school. Oh well....


----------



## LAX Mom (May 20, 2010)

Dean said:


> I don't recall what people's experiences were before on this subject but in order to exchange it you'll have to add that resort to your II account if it's not already.  They will charge $39 to do so or they will waive the fee if you extend a year.  I suspect this would be avoided if you chose the exchange option on purchase but an not certain.



In past years I was able to deposit weeks obtained from GOT with II after the purchase with no additional fees. These were different Marriott resorts than those I owned. II had some special code for making a one-time deposit and didn't charge the regular add-on fee to add a new resort to your account.



> Oh, and also do I need to get a reservation number to add these weeks to II's potential list? (like how my other weeks show up so I can search even tho I haven't deposited them?)



Also, I don't see anyway to search II with one of these GOT weeks unless you already own at that resort. It won't show on your account online (even if you have a Marriott res number) until you actually deposit with II. But you will need that Marriott res number when you call to make the deposit.


----------



## thinze3 (May 20, 2010)

I purchased a 3BR at Grande Vista and deposited it. I think it will be a great trader to anywhere. Let's see how long it takes to get an email from Marriott.


Added:
Got my email from Marriott and can also see the reservation online when I plug in my name and the rez number. Should get an email in a day or so from II about the deposit.


----------



## ldanna (May 20, 2010)

*Best trader - Gift of Time*

What would be the best week I could buy that will have the best trade power?

I like StreamSide at Vail, 2bd, Dec 31st for $1050.


----------



## mjkkb2 (May 20, 2010)

since one of the requirements for GOT weeks is to have the maintenance fees current, would I be ineligable for purchasing if we have not closed yet (it's our first week) on our Oceana Palms, thus have not paid the MF yet?

It lookks like I could go ahead with purchasing the GOT.  Would Marriott later cancel my week if somebody there checked and saw that 'technically' we don't own (until we close) the timeshare and have not paid the MF?

Any thoughts.


----------



## thinze3 (May 20, 2010)

mjkkb2 said:


> since one of the requirements for GOT weeks is to have the maintenance fees current, would I be ineligable for purchasing if we have not closed yet (it's our first week) on our Oceana Palms, thus have not paid the MF yet?
> 
> It lookks like I could go ahead with purchasing the GOT.  Would Marriott later cancel my week if somebody there checked and saw that 'technically' we don't own (until we close) the timeshare and have not paid the MF?
> 
> Any thoughts.



Do you have a MVCI account set up yet at my-vacationclub.com? If not, you cannot log-in and purchase a week. If so you should be OK.


----------



## mjkkb2 (May 20, 2010)

I do have everything set up.  I was just worrying that once I've purchased a week, a marriott rep may see that I don't have my MF paid (oviously since we didn't close yet) and cancel that week.


----------



## RedDogSD (May 20, 2010)

Marriott Maui Ocean Club will definitely have the best trade power, followed by the other Hawaii marriotts, followed by Ski Season (UT, CO, Lake Tahoe).  Dec 31st at Vail should be a very strong trader.  Does it lock off?


----------



## thinze3 (May 20, 2010)

You should probably check availability. All the "super" weeks are long gone.


----------



## Serina (May 20, 2010)

If I purchase a Gift of Time week at a resort that I don't own and 'exchange' it instead of 'occupy' will it show up on my Marriott website/II to be able to search for options?


----------



## RedDogSD (May 20, 2010)

Can someone PM me a link or an email address?  I own a developer week at Ko'Olina but if the email came, the SPAM filter got it.  I never saw it.  There is probably not much left, but if I could grab NCV or a Palm Desert, I would enjoy them.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 20, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Can someone PM me a link or an email address?  I own a developer week at Ko'Olina but if the email came, the SPAM filter got it.  I never saw it.  There is probably not much left, but if I could grab NCV or a Palm Desert, I would enjoy them.



There is a link in post #51 of this tread.

Edited to change to post #51. 

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/week53res.jsp


----------



## LAX Mom (May 20, 2010)

Serina said:


> If I purchase a Gift of Time week at a resort that I don't own and 'exchange' it instead of 'occupy' will it show up on my Marriott website/II to be able to search for options?



Yes, it will show up on the II site once you have purchased it and it has been deposited by Marriott.

It won't show up on your Marriott account with Marriott Rewards unless you call Marriott res and ask them to attach your MR account number. And this only applies if you intend to use the week, once you deposit it with II you've lost the week and can't attach your MR number.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 20, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Marriott Maui Ocean Club will definitely have the best trade power, followed by the other Hawaii marriotts, followed by Ski Season (UT, CO, Lake Tahoe).  Dec 31st at Vail should be a very strong trader.  Does it lock off?



Marriott doesn't allow you to lock-off these deposits. You have to deposit the entire 2 bedroom (or 3 bedroom). 

I'd buy several if I could lock them off. I just really don't need any more weeks and it's not worth it to me if they don't lock off. I always travel at the last minute so having a 2 bedroom on deposit is more trade power than I need.


----------



## thinze3 (May 20, 2010)

LAX Mom said:


> Yes, it will show up on the II site once you have purchased it and it has been deposited by Marriott.
> 
> It won't show up on your Marriott account with Marriott Rewards unless you call Marriott res and ask them to attach your MR account number. And this only applies if you intend to use the week, once you deposit it with II you've lost the week and can't attach your MR number.




I bought my GOT week this morning, and it is already in my Interval account. I can hardly believe it. :whoopie:




Serina said:


> If I purchase a Gift of Time week at a resort that I don't own and 'exchange' it instead of 'occupy' will it show up on my Marriott website/II to be able to search for options?



 Yes. It is listed as a "supplemental week", and you can search with it.


----------



## icydog (May 20, 2010)

I'm thinking that Lakeshore Reserve in Orlando for Dec 31st might be a strong trader and the fees are much less than my maintenance fees for that resort. That's the only bargain I see on the GOT promotion. I may reserve the two bedroom for II deposit.

Never mind... Even though I still believe the Lakeshore is the best option on the GOT I do not have $850 to spend on another week to be deposited in II. I just looked, and with all that has happened this year, I have five weeks in II deposited already. Maybe I'll do this next year.


----------



## ldanna (May 20, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> Yes. It is listed as a "supplemental week", and you can search with it.



What can you see with this week? Is it a good one?


----------



## thinze3 (May 20, 2010)

icydog said:


> I'm thinking that Lakeshore Reserve in Orlando for Dec 31st might be a strong trader and the fees are much less than my maintenance fees for that resort. That's the only bargain I see on the GOT promotion. I may reserve the two bedroom for II deposit. ....




I agree 100%. I tried to get the 3BR for $1050 yesterday, but it was already sold out.


----------



## Serina (May 20, 2010)

Just wanted to say a big thanks to all of you for this thread. You have all been very helpful - I'm always impressed with all of your knowledge and advice!


----------



## RedDogSD (May 20, 2010)

I booked Vail but could only get a 1 bedroom.  Tahoe, Utah and Breckenridge were sold out.  I was going to book Newport for my personal usage, but II has cheaper getaways during that part of the year, so that would be stupid.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 20, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> I booked Vail but could only get a 1 bedroom.  Tahoe, Utah and Breckenridge were sold out.  I was going to book Newport for my personal usage, but II has cheaper getaways during that part of the year, so that would be stupid.



Both Utah resorts were sold out when I first checked. However, Tahoe had availablity this morning so it must have just sold out today.


----------



## Serina (May 20, 2010)

Would week #53 at NCV be considered Platinum or Gold for trading purposes thru II?


----------



## Dean (May 20, 2010)

Serina said:


> Would week #53 at NCV be considered Platinum or Gold for trading purposes thru II?


II doesn't use Gold or Platinum but rather the demand of a given week.  Week 53 at NCV likely will fall around the same as week 1 normally and would thus likely be a medium to medium low Gold trading week it appears to me.


----------



## ldanna (May 20, 2010)

For those who bought any of week starting Dec 31st abd deposit it: does II  show it as week 52 or week 53?


----------



## thinze3 (May 21, 2010)

ldanna said:


> For those who bought any of week starting Dec 31st abd deposit it: does II  show it as week 52 or week 53?



It says Week 53.


----------



## DanCali (May 21, 2010)

How does Marriott know your II account number? Is it from the II verification process? Do they ask you as part of the checkout process?


----------



## RedDogSD (May 21, 2010)

DanCali said:


> How does Marriott know your II account number? Is it from the II verification process? Do they ask you as part of the checkout process?



Your Marriott account and II account are linked.  Interval has a special Marriott desk for Marriott owners and you get a smaller Exchange fee as Marriott owners.


----------



## RedDogSD (May 21, 2010)

I am not thrilled at the trading power of this "Week 53".  I got Vail, 1 bedroom, sleeps 4.  On the Interval chart, the end of the year (weeks 51, 52) are at the TOP of the demand meter.  Kids are out of school, skiing is good.  This should be powerful.  

Trying to trade into Newport Coast.  I saw a week on the Sightings board, so I tried to look.  I can't see ANYTHING at Newport Coast with this week.  Sure, perhaps it is because it is only a 1 bedroom.  However, if I offer to trade the 1 bedroom side of my Ko'Olina, they show me availability later in the year.  What is up with that?  I know Hawaii is in high demand, but Vail, during Winter vacation cannot compete with that?  Not happy......


----------



## Dean (May 21, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> I am not thrilled at the trading power of this "Week 53".  I got Vail, 1 bedroom, sleeps 4.  On the Interval chart, the end of the year (weeks 51, 52) are at the TOP of the demand meter.  Kids are out of school, skiing is good.  This should be powerful.
> 
> Trying to trade into Newport Coast.  I saw a week on the Sightings board, so I tried to look.  I can't see ANYTHING at Newport Coast with this week.  Sure, perhaps it is because it is only a 1 bedroom.  However, if I offer to trade the 1 bedroom side of my Ko'Olina, they show me availability later in the year.  What is up with that?  I know Hawaii is in high demand, but Vail, during Winter vacation cannot compete with that?  Not happy......


That week should trade as well as week 1 at that resort and should have very high trade power.  However, you will be up against resort quality and may not see top resorts on that basis outside the 60 day window.


----------



## HenryT (May 21, 2010)

Just as an FYI, I received the email from Marriott yesterday and I only own 2 resale Marriotts.


----------



## ldanna (May 21, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Trying to trade into Newport Coast.  I saw a week on the Sightings board, so I tried to look.  I can't see ANYTHING at Newport Coast with this week.  Sure, perhaps it is because it is only a 1 bedroom.  However, if I offer to trade the 1 bedroom side of my Ko'Olina, they show me availability later in the year.  What is up with that?  I know Hawaii is in high demand, but Vail, during Winter vacation cannot compete with that?  Not happy......



I can see those NCV weeks with my Grande Vista 1bd Gold, so it's very strange you can't see anything with your week 53.


----------



## thinze3 (May 21, 2010)

ldanna said:


> I can see those NCV weeks with my Grande Vista 1bd Gold, so it's very strange you can't see anything with your week 53.



... and I can see them all with BeachPlace Towers week 52 STUDIO!

It's got to be a quality issue.


added:
I cannot see them with a Grande Vista studio but can see them with a Grande Vista 1BR.


.


----------



## RedDogSD (May 21, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> ... and I can see them all with BeachPlace Towers week 52 STUDIO!
> 
> It's got to be a quality issue.
> 
> ...



Quality issue?  I have never seen Stream Side at Vail, but I assumed it was a high quality Marriott.  Is it a piece of ****?  I could have booked week 53 at NCV for $950, but instead choose to book Vail at $1050 thinking that it would have more power (since it was ski season) to pull NCV during summer or Fall.  

I put in an ongoing request for NCV for June, August or Sept 2010, May-Sept, 2011.  They better give me something.


----------



## Quimby4 (May 21, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Quality issue?  I have never seen Stream Side at Vail, but I assumed it was a high quality Marriott.  Is it a piece of ****?  I could have booked week 53 at NCV for $950, but instead choose to book Vail at $1050 thinking that it would have more power (since it was ski season) to pull NCV during summer or Fall.
> 
> I put in an ongoing request for NCV for June, August or Sept 2010, May-Sept, 2011.  They better give me something.



It doesn't sound like it is pulling the Marriott preference period...
I would call II and tell them that the week was not loaded properly.


----------



## RedDogSD (May 21, 2010)

Quimby4 said:


> It doesn't sound like it is pulling the Marriott preference period...
> I would call II and tell them that the week was not loaded properly.



I think it is a REVERSE quality issue.  This may explain a couple of things.  The Interval Rep had no problem offering me NVC in November/December (what I was not seeing online) on the phone.  He said that the Vail week at week 53 was in the very top of their demand meter.  He said that Newport, in Nov/Dec is not in the top since it is cold there.  

That may explain why I can see the NCV with Ko'Olina 1 bedroom, but not 2 bedroom.  Ko'Olina 1 bedroom in Sept (when I was using it) has high demand, but not the HIGHEST, so they offered NCV.  Ko'Olina 2 bedroom is more valuable so they did not think it was a fair trade to offer me 2 bedroom NCV during the cold time of year.  

I guess it makes sense although I hate electronic babysitters.  Let me research and make my own decision.  I declined the NCV in Winter.  I have an ongoing request for June-Sept 2010, or April - Sept 2011.  I am sure I will get something eventually.


----------



## RedDogSD (May 21, 2010)

Quimby4 said:


> It doesn't sound like it is pulling the Marriott preference period...
> I would call II and tell them that the week was not loaded properly.



Also, I could see the NCV with my non-Marriott property, so it is out of the 21 day Marriott preference period.


----------



## DanCali (May 21, 2010)

Can anyone log into the GOT reservations page this morning? It's logging me in but taking me to the MVCI home page after 1 second.


----------



## DanCali (May 21, 2010)

DanCali said:


> Can anyone log into the GOT reservations page this morning? It's logging me in but taking me to the MVCI home page after 1 second.



It's working now... must have been a glitch...


----------



## RedDogSD (May 21, 2010)

DanCali said:


> It's working now... must have been a glitch...




By the way, what are the lowest price GOT's that people have seen.  I looked through several, and $650/1bd 850/2bd for one of the Orlando properties was good.  However, since the Getaways are so cheap, it still does not make sense.  Just wondering what other ones are good deals (cheaper than the Getaways).


----------



## DanCali (May 21, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> By the way, what are the lowest price GOT's that people have seen.  I looked through several, and $650/1bd 850/2bd for one of the Orlando properties was good.  However, since the Getaways are so cheap, it still does not make sense.  Just wondering what other ones are good deals (cheaper than the Getaways).



I am not sure you can compare directly, unless you actually see getaways for those dates. A getaway is most likely a low demand week. Here you get to buy the rights to a relatively high demand week for $X. The fact that Grande Vista has a 2BR available for a getaway on Dec 17 (even though it's technically week 51, my guess is the demand is more like week 50), doesn't mean you can compare that price to a 2BR on Dec 31. The TDI demand chart for Orlando and other areas (e.g. CA and AZ desert resorts) varies a lot during those 2-3 weeks.


----------



## RedDogSD (May 21, 2010)

DanCali said:


> I am not sure you can compare directly, unless you actually see getaways for those dates. A getaway is most likely a low demand week. Here you get to buy the rights to a relatively high demand week for $X. The fact that Grande Vista has a 2BR available for a getaway on Dec 17 (even though it's technically week 51, my guess is the demand is more like week 50), doesn't mean you can compare that price to a 2BR on Dec 31. The TDI demand chart for Orlando and other areas (e.g. CA and AZ desert resorts) varies a lot during those 2-3 weeks.



Its a good point, but I guess I am looking more for me than renting.  I would be just as happy in Orlando in week 51 as week 53, so I could not justify it.  Since Marriott claims that they are going to sell these at GOT's, we may not see any Getaways with the exact same week (unless they do not sell them all).


----------



## zcrider (May 21, 2010)

Cheapest one I found was 2 bed in Branson (Willow Ridge Lodge) for $750, but I would expect this to have the lowest Marriott trade power b/c week 1 in branson is silver season. 
  I tried for a ski week, but the only one left for Dec. 31st. date this morning was Steamside for $1050.  Not a bad deal, but you could only pick occupy, not exchange (II must be filled up on the exchanges for that week right now?)  I would guess it would still be great to grab and wait until the exchanges are taken, then the demand is higher again and then deposit it in a few months???
  Thanks to everyone who has posted information about this deal!!  This is what makes reading TUG so valuable!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 21, 2010)

the best GOT values to me were the Maui 2 BDRM OF units for 12/31 for $1750 that were still avail yesterday as I bought another, and the 12/24 Waoihai OV weeks that were $1500 I think, which were sold out. 

The GOT for resorts that aren't in prime season like Orlando, NVC will likely not all get taken because as mentioned they aren't much better than getaways.

I don't know the Ski season market for Marriott. Were there any 2BDRM killer offers? I assume since Dec-Jan is ski season they would have major value. What were some of those great GOT ski weeks


----------



## DanCali (May 21, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Its a good point, but I guess I am looking more for me than renting.  I would be just as happy in Orlando in week 51 as week 53, so I could not justify it.  Since Marriott claims that they are going to sell these at GOT's, we may not see any Getaways with the exact same week (unless they do not sell them all).



If you have flexible travel dates, I would not buy this. 

Buying just to rent is somewhat too speculative for my taste, especially with 2Br ski weeks already gone (those were a no-brainer). I already rent out 1-2 of my own weeks each year and, while doable, it does take some effort. The difference is that I bought more than I need out of choice (to get the flexibility I want with two systems) so I know I'd rent 1-2 weeks out, but renting out more than that is a bit too much hassle...

However, if I have the ability to get a relatively strong trader now for the price of MFs that gives me some more flexibility in the future with my own units' usage (even if it will possibly involve an extra rental of my units in the future).


----------



## RedDogSD (May 21, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> the best GOT values to me were the Maui 2 BDRM OF units for 12/31 for $1750 that were still avail yesterday as I bought another, and the 12/24 Waoihai OV weeks that were $1500 I think, which were sold out.
> 
> The GOT for resorts that aren't in prime season like Orlando, NVC will likely not all get taken because as mentioned they aren't much better than getaways.
> 
> I don't know the Ski season market for Marriott. Were there any 2BDRM killer offers? I assume since Dec-Jan is ski season they would have major value. What were some of those great GOT ski weeks



The Vail was $1050 for the 1, 1 + loft, or 2 bedroom, so those who got the 2 bedroom for the same price I paid for the 1 got a great deal.


----------



## californiagirl (May 21, 2010)

I'm very peeved at Marriott.  I own THREE developer weeks and have yet to receive the email!!  I appreciate the GOT link.  I contacted MVCI and was sent a copy of the email for MVCI employees that stated the following:  

"To all associates:
All owners with an email address on file will be sent the offer of The Gift of Time. We will be sending to Owners with 4+ weeks first, then 3-4 week Owners, then 2-3 week Owners, and finally less than 2 week Owners. This will occur over the next 3 or 4 weeks."

So, I don't understand why I am at the bottom of the food chain.  Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## m61376 (May 21, 2010)

californiagirl said:


> I'm very peeved at Marriott.  I own THREE developer weeks and have yet to receive the email!!  I appreciate the GOT link.  I contacted MVCI and was sent a copy of the email for MVCI employees that stated the following:
> 
> "To all associates:
> All owners with an email address on file will be sent the offer of The Gift of Time. We will be sending to Owners with 4+ weeks first, then 3-4 week Owners, then 2-3 week Owners, and finally less than 2 week Owners. This will occur over the next 3 or 4 weeks."
> ...



Seems sort of random, and unrelated to direct or developer weeks (since someone with only resale weeks has posted that they, too, received the invitation).

No love here either....


----------



## Dean (May 21, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> I think it is a REVERSE quality issue.  This may explain a couple of things.  The Interval Rep had no problem offering me NVC in November/December (what I was not seeing online) on the phone.  He said that the Vail week at week 53 was in the very top of their demand meter.  He said that Newport, in Nov/Dec is not in the top since it is cold there.
> 
> That may explain why I can see the NCV with Ko'Olina 1 bedroom, but not 2 bedroom.  Ko'Olina 1 bedroom in Sept (when I was using it) has high demand, but not the HIGHEST, so they offered NCV.  Ko'Olina 2 bedroom is more valuable so they did not think it was a fair trade to offer me 2 bedroom NCV during the cold time of year.
> 
> I guess it makes sense although I hate electronic babysitters.  Let me research and make my own decision.  I declined the NCV in Winter.  I have an ongoing request for June-Sept 2010, or April - Sept 2011.  I am sure I will get something eventually.


II doesn't restrict trades down in terms of trade power, only resort quality.  I'm sure the issue is one of resort quality and Vail is certainly at the bottom of the list in that category within the Marriott group, along with HP.


----------



## KathyPet (May 21, 2010)

We currently own two MVCI's.  We will soon own a third and have owned three at one time before.  We have owned since 1994 and I have never once received a "Gift of Time Offer' and i am getting pretty PO'd about it


----------



## scrapngen (May 21, 2010)

My $15 TUG membership just keeps giving!! THanks, TUG!

 I have two PP developer weeks and still... haven't gotten the email.  
Could be simply because we're too new...

But I was able to get weeks due to OP's gracious posting. Isn't next year another year with a week 53?? If so, I think I'll make some notes from people's postings this year and have a better idea of what to pickup for trades/use next year if we still have a job. :rofl: I chose a NCV and Grande Vista two bedroom this time. Waiohai's were gone, and wasn't sure about Dec 17 ski resort timing - if it would be a good week or not. I'll have to see what I am ultimately able to exchange with these two.  I'm just happy this time to get a couple more Marriott weeks to enjoy somewhere or get something similar.


----------



## kmij (May 21, 2010)

*GOT*

i, too, am annoyed that we have never received the GOT email.  we own 3.5 developer weeks.  when someone posted the link, all of the places i would use were gone, including our two home resorts.
so much for marriott's loyalty to its owners.  there should be a better way to do this.  maybe limiting owners to one week until all owners have a chance and then open it up to friends of owners. and then resale buyers, too.


----------



## scrapngen (May 21, 2010)

kmij said:


> i, too, am annoyed that we have never received the GOT email.  we own 3.5 developer weeks.  when someone posted the link, all of the places i would use were gone, including our two home resorts.
> so much for marriott's loyalty to its owners.  there should be a better way to do this.  maybe limiting owners to one week until all owners have a chance and then open it up to friends of owners. and then resale buyers, too.



You say that you can't get any at your home resorts? I see that one of the places you own is KoOlina (you don't list your other resort), and I just checked - they still have 2 bedroom oceanview units available. (Probably 1 and 3 as well) I have it sitting at "holding your reservation temp." so I know you should still be able to get it.  The week is Dec. 17. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## MountainGal (May 23, 2010)

*A Gift Of Time*

I'm curious as to whether Marriott only sends out the invitation to buy time (week 53) to owners that purchased through the developer or do they send to all Marriott owners, even those that purchased on the resale market.


----------



## m61376 (May 23, 2010)

MountainGal said:


> I'm curious as to whether Marriott only sends out the invitation to buy time (week 53) to owners that purchased through the developer or do they send to all Marriott owners, even those that purchased on the resale market.



It seems like the offers were a bit haphazard, with some multiple week developer purchasers not receiving the offer while some two week resale purchasers did.


----------



## aka Julie (May 23, 2010)

m61376 said:


> It seems like the offers were a bit haphazard, with some multiple week developer purchasers not receiving the offer while some two week resale purchasers did.



Never received the offer -- own 3 weeks (2 developer and 1 resale).  I find that Marriott's e-mail communications are spotty at best.:annoyed:   Never received our e-mail notification of maintenance fees for 2010 for Barony Beach, nor received a paper copy.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 30, 2010)

Just got our Gift of Time email today. We own 3 weeks. Sure took awhile.


----------



## jesuis1837 (May 30, 2010)

Same here but i'm just a one week (resale) owner...

With those prices... i think i'll pass....


----------



## jin (May 31, 2010)

MountainGal said:


> I'm curious as to whether Marriott only sends out the invitation to buy time (week 53) to owners that purchased through the developer or do they send to all Marriott owners, even those that purchased on the resale market.



I'm a resale owner, and just got the email yesterday..... Pete


----------



## rsackett (May 31, 2010)

I own two resale weeks, I still have not gotten the offer.

Ray


----------



## laurac260 (Jun 1, 2010)

*here's the e-mail in it's entirety as I received it today*

for point of reference,  we are resale owners, and own one week.  This is our first use year as owners)


Dear _________________,

Because of a special occurrence in our timeshare calendar this year, Marriott Vacation Club® will experience an extra week available at many of our resorts. As a valued Owner, we are pleased to make these weeks available to you for only a low holiday occupancy fee. 

The Gift of Time program provides you a unique opportunity to enjoy premium weeks around the holiday season and explore new destinations at Marriott Vacation Club resorts. You can even reserve multiple weeks or deposit weeks with Interval International®. 

Please note this is a special, limited-time offer and we encourage you to act now. To reserve a Gift of Time week, visit My-VacationClub.com and use our online reservation process. 




Please note: This is an extra week available for occupancy, over and above the week(s) you own. You may reserve multiple villas if you’d like (pending availability). All maintenance fees must be current in order to take advantage of this offer. Reservations cannot be canceled, changed, listed for rent, split, locked-off into separate units, or traded for Marriott Rewards® points. Please note this offer is based on availability.


----------



## mybelle (Jun 1, 2010)

*GOT*

We received the link today, 6/1. We are 1st year owners of a Developer week. I am surprised at the prices, seems like they are charging what amounts to the annual MF to stay a week. If it were actually a deal, I'd have jumped at a week during the holidays. Not saying they're not worth ~1,000, but i sort of expected a 'real good deal'.  Good luck to all of you that can take advantage.

Retirement Hopefully in 7 years!

LeeAnn


----------



## Jaybee (Jun 1, 2010)

We got our email on May 27.  I thought we were out of the loop, so I was surprised to get it at all.  We own one week, a white week at DSVII, bought as a resale through Marriott.  It sounds like a crap shoot, doesn't it?


----------



## danuty (Jun 2, 2010)

*Gift of Time*

We own 2 platinum developer weeks and never received the offer.  We did book an NCV week using instructions posted, deposited it and received confirmation for 2010 Thanksgiving week.  Also received an AC which, for some reason, we were able to book 6 months(?) ahead for a 2 bedroom Shadow Ridge for the week after Thanksgiving.  Thanks again to all you tuggers!

Diane


----------



## catharsis (Jun 12, 2010)

danuty said:


> We own 2 platinum developer weeks and never received the offer.  We did book an NCV week using instructions posted, deposited it and received confirmation for 2010 Thanksgiving week.  Also received an AC which, for some reason, we were able to book 6 months(?) ahead for a 2 bedroom Shadow Ridge for the week after Thanksgiving.  Thanks again to all you tuggers!
> 
> Diane



I note on the Marriott booking page for the GOT there  is a space to enter a code from II to receive an AC - does anyone have any information as to how one would get such a code?

Thanks in advance.

Catharsis


----------



## danuty (Jun 12, 2010)

*Gift of Time*

As per poster Thinze I used "bonusweek".  Good Luck.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

catharsis said:


> I note on the Marriott booking page for the GOT there  is a space to enter a code from II to receive an AC - does anyone have any information as to how one would get such a code?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Catharsis



II will only issue an AC to your account if you purchase a gift of time week at a resort that you own and have been offered an AC for a deposit during the time period of the gift of time week. For example if you own Newport Coast Villas and have been offered an AC for a Dec. 31 deposit, then you purchase a gift of time week (Dec. 31) and deposit it with the code (bonusweeks) you'll likely get an AC credited to your account.

If you don't own at Newport Coast you won't get an AC. I purchased 2 weeks (both resorts/dates should have qualified for an AC) at resorts that I don't own. Even though I used the code when I made the purchase I didn't receive any AC's. I didn't really expect to get the AC's but figured it was worth a try.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 13, 2010)

LAX Mom said:


> II will only issue an AC to your account if you purchase a gift of time week at a resort that you own and have been offered an AC for a deposit during the time period of the gift of time week. For example if you own Newport Coast Villas and have been offered an AC for a Dec. 31 deposit, then you purchase a gift of time week (Dec. 31) and deposit it with the code (bonusweeks) you'll likely get an AC credited to your account.
> 
> If you don't own at Newport Coast you won't get an AC. I purchased 2 weeks (both resorts/dates should have qualified for an AC) at resorts that I don't own. Even though I used the code when I made the purchase I didn't receive any AC's. I didn't really expect to get the AC's but figured it was worth a try.



Lisa, Thanks so much for that clarification. It helps me as I was wondering if I missed out on an AC as I'm so new to everything....


----------



## pharmgirl (Jun 14, 2010)

I just received a second email for Gift of Time - tempted to buy an Aruba for new years eve check in for renting
any opinions??


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 14, 2010)

I may be (who knows) one of the first people to have already used my GOT.  I grabbed the Vail week, traded for Newport Coast last week and have already used it.  It was a blast, but not sure if what I did was the cheapest option:

Cost for Vail Week 53: $1050
Interval Fee: $109

So, I paid almost $1200 for a week in Newport during June.  I guess that was not a bad deal.  I thought about buying the GOT at Newport ($950) but I was afraid that Newport in January was a weak trader that would not pull Newport in June-Aug.  So, I went with the Ski resort.


----------



## Dean (Jun 14, 2010)

pharmgirl said:


> I just received a second email for Gift of Time - tempted to buy an Aruba for new years eve check in for renting
> any opinions??


I've gotten 3 or 4 emails so far.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 14, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> I may be (who knows) one of the first people to have already used my GOT.  I grabbed the Vail week, traded for Newport Coast last week and have already used it.  It was a blast, but not sure if what I did was the cheapest option:
> 
> Cost for Vail Week 53: $1050
> Interval Fee: $109
> ...



I did pay for the Newport New Year's week and am pretty sure I was able to see Newport in June via online search at one point and also saw later in the summer late August timeframe. (Didn't do too many searches for June as it wsn't possible for me to travel then, but was curious, too, as I don't own there.) Currently can see Newport avail. for Dec (multiple dates) and Apr 3-10 2011. Is this Easter or earlier? I think it might be too early for Easter... I bought for 2011 trade and have a request in. Will see how it does.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 15, 2010)

pharmgirl said:


> I just received a second email for Gift of Time - tempted to buy an Aruba for new years eve check in for renting
> any opinions??



Two years ago I would have said it was a no brainer and not thought twice. The week easily would have rented for $3500. In fact, up until Marriott changed their rental program they were paying $4000 for week 50's. But you can look on Redweek to see that rental rates are down, although it is a high demand week there and my guess is you'll make money without much of a problem. Check Redweek to see how many have had the same idea.

I do know that a lot of Christmas week owners there like to add a few dys to stay over New Years and the way the calendar works out this year this might be an attractive way to extend their stay. Given the haphazard way these e-mails were sent out (I received the offer last year but never received an e-mail this year) I'm guessing many owners are unawares.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 15, 2010)

I suspect next year they will either not be offered or will only go as rewards to early point converters! :hysterical:


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 15, 2010)

pharmgirl said:


> I just received a second email for Gift of Time - tempted to buy an Aruba for new years eve check in for renting
> any opinions??




All the really good weeks (Aruba, Kauai, Maui, Utah, etc..) are long gone.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 15, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> I did pay for the Newport New Year's week and am pretty sure I was able to see Newport in June via online search at one point and also saw later in the summer late August timeframe. (Didn't do too many searches for June as it wsn't possible for me to travel then, but was curious, too, as I don't own there.) Currently can see Newport avail. for Dec (multiple dates) and Apr 3-10 2011. Is this Easter or earlier? I think it might be too early for Easter... I bought for 2011 trade and have a request in. Will see how it does.



Why did you have to tell me that?     Just kidding.  Glad that you are going to do better (financially) than I did.  Oh well, I got what I wanted.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 17, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Why did you have to tell me that?     Just kidding.  Glad that you are going to do better (financially) than I did.  Oh well, I got what I wanted.



Not so sure about that. I already deposited in II with a request for 2011, and with the new points rollout, there may not be many Marriott weeks to trade into after this June  If there is no spacebanking, my odds of getting the weeks I want when I want them goes down significantly. You may have done better by trading for this year!!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 17, 2010)

thinze3 said:


> All the really good weeks (Aruba, Kauai, Maui, Utah, etc..) are long gone.



I thought so too, but I was just in there and secured another 2BDRM Maui OF for New Years. I then went back in and tried to purchase another and there were non left again. I did receive the confirmation so it definitely went through.

I really hope they do it again next year because to me the gift of time has been a tremendous value.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 17, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I thought so too, but I was just in there and secured another 2BDRM Maui OF for New Years. I then went back in and tried to purchase another and there were non left again. I did receive the confirmation so it definitely went through.
> 
> I really hope they do it again next year because to me the gift of time has been a tremendous value.



Just got a second one. and then they show sold out again. I'm going to keep trying because a New Year's 2 BDRM OF in Maui is a no-brainer.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 17, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Just got a second one. and then they show sold out again. I'm going to keep trying because a New Year's 2 BDRM OF in Maui is a no-brainer.



Joe- Have you been able to rent them with no problem even though the week really is after New Year's when the kids are all back in school, so it isn't the school vacation week? Just curious....


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 17, 2010)

no problem renting whatsoever. I too was surprised, but I put the ads up on Redweek and before I had to pay the CC bill I had the units rented. I don't know if I'm just lucky, but I don't have any problems renting winter Maui 2BDRM units, especially OF.


----------



## haleakala20 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Gift of 53. week?*

Does someone know, why MVCI offers the 53 week week in some resorts, in some others the 51 week and never the 52 week in any resort?

My thinking is, that the 53 week should always be the 53 week, because the 53 week is a gift of time every about 4 years.

But to sell the 51 week as a not so much demanded week than the 53 week sounds strange to me.

Does MVCI have it in their contracts, that they can offer only lower demanded weeks and that they can choose where they want to make the money?


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 17, 2010)

haleakala20 said:


> Does someone know, why MVCI offers the 53 week week in some resorts, in some others the 51 week and never the 52 week in any resort?
> 
> My thinking is, that the 53 week should always be the 53 week, because the 53 week is a gift of time every about 4 years.
> 
> ...



I think it depends if they sell week 52 at that resort.  In Vegas, for example, they attach quite a premium to New Years, so they would not give that away as a GOT.  They have owners who are guaranteed New Years ever year.

Also, for the poster who said that they hope they do this again next year....they won't.  Week 53 is a fluke in their calendar and it only happens every few years.  Also, based upon the points discussion, I would be surprised if they do anything like this again.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 17, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Also, for the poster who said that they hope they do this again next year....they won't.  Week 53 is a fluke in their calendar and it only happens every few years.  Also, based upon the points discussion, I would be surprised if they do anything like this again.



Others have said it will happen in 2011 and 2012, but the move to points may change the way they offer the week 53s, so who knows.


----------



## DanCali (Jun 17, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Others have said it will happen in 2011 and 2012, but the move to points may change the way they offer the week 53s, so who knows.



Given that 52 weeks are 364 days and there are 365.25 days in a year, I don't really see how that extra week can happen more than once in 5 years... 

Did Marriott figure out a way to tinker with the speed the Earth is  moving around the Sun?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 17, 2010)

Isn't there something about Week 53's only happening at certain resorts in any certain year, because each resort was opened during different years?  I thought that Week 53 GOT stuff comes around quite often, but not every resort is available every year?


----------



## RedDogSD (Jun 17, 2010)

DanCali said:


> Given that 52 weeks are 364 days and there are 365.25 days in a year, I don't really see how that extra week can happen more than once in 5 years...
> 
> Did Marriott figure out a way to tinker with the speed the Earth is  moving around the Sun?



Actually, I guess he is right.  I am looking at the calendar for Desert Springs Villas.  Week 53, 2010 was a Friday to Friday.  Week 53, 2011 will be Saturday to Saturday and week 53 2012 will be Sunday to Sunday and Monday to Monday.  Nothing for 2013 or 2014 but in 2015, it starts again with week 53 being Thursday to Thursday.  

So, it really only happens every 6 years, but for EACH Check in date.  

I think the points program will eliminate this though.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 17, 2010)

RedDogSD said:


> Actually, I guess he is right.  I am looking at the calendar for Desert Springs Villas.  Week 53, 2010 was a Friday to Friday.  Week 53, 2011 will be Saturday to Saturday and week 53 2012 will be Sunday to Sunday and Monday to Monday.  Nothing for 2013 or 2014 but in 2015, it starts again with week 53 being Thursday to Thursday.
> 
> So, it really only happens every 6 years, but for EACH Check in date.
> 
> I think the points program will eliminate this though.



Correct, there will be many years where there is a week 53. There was last year, again this year and at most resorts, again in 2011. The way the calendars work, that week 53 just changes to a different checkin day or days each year.


----------



## DanCali (Jun 18, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Correct, there will be many years where there is a week 53. There was last year, again this year and at most resorts, again in 2011. The way the calendars work, that week 53 just changes to a different checkin day or days each year.



Ok - now I see how it can happen more often and still not contradict my little understanding of astronomy... makes sense.


----------



## dmorea (Jun 19, 2010)

*Good deal?*

I am seeing Canyon villas christmas week to nye 2 br for $950. II shows this as high demand... any problems foreseen with renting it out or trading?
Seems like a pretty good deal to me... surprised to see its available now.

Also if I buy to use , will it show up in my II account automatically?

Thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2010)

dmorea said:


> I am seeing Canyon villas christmas week to nye 2 br for $950. II shows this as high demand... any problems foreseen with renting it out or trading?
> Seems like a pretty good deal to me... surprised to see its available now.
> 
> Also if I buy to use , will it show up in my II account automatically?
> ...



If you buy to use, I don't think it will show up in II at all.


----------

